# Bush hogging needed milton



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I had my property cleared but it's been 6 months and a lot of small brush has grown up. It's about 7 acres or so. The brush is short so it should go pretty quick. Any help? The property is about 6 miles north of whiting field


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## loveracing (May 30, 2008)

*Brush Hog*

Milligan Ford Unlimited 850- 698-8900


----------

